# World Cup



## Mitica100 (Jun 9, 2006)

Whoa! Now that's a goal! Last goal of the German team was something I haven't seen since the Franz Beckenbauer era.

Germany - Costa Rica
     4      -      2


----------



## Mansi (Jun 9, 2006)

yeh that was a fantastic goal! and germany's now won!!! yahoooooooo  :cheers:   
i:heart: the german team!


----------



## bace (Jun 9, 2006)

Damnit I hate being in this timezone. All games are happening during the day. I'm only gonna catch repeats.


----------



## Mansi (Jun 9, 2006)

awww too bad! deal with it


----------



## bace (Jun 9, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> awww too bad! deal with it


 
:greenpbl:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2006)

I missed that one. 
Was here uploading the pics of "My Village during the Opening Match of the Soccer World Championships" when it happened. Hubby says it was one of the kind he had not seen in years!
Must go back to the telly now to see the replay!


----------



## Arch (Jun 9, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> *Whoa! Now that's a goal!* Last goal of the German team was something I haven't seen since the Franz Beckenbauer era.
> 
> Germany - Costa Rica
> 4      -      2




Do you mean the first one or the last one?!............ gotta be the last one tho right...... that was amazing, if what they're saying about these new balls is true, some of these long range efforts are gonna be sweet!....... cant wait till stevie gerrard has a go  ........ 

yea, so my pools team didn't do too well huh..... a few good goals tho, maybe they'll still qualify.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah, Arch, the last goal by the German team. Over 40 yards away and kicked so well!

What is it about the new balls? The goalies hate them and the fielders love them. What gives? What's new about them?


----------



## Arch (Jun 10, 2006)

Its unclear why the balls behave the way they do........ but they have been re-designed with fewer pannels and are suppose to be the most perfectly spherical balls ever made........ that combined with the light weight material make them do 'strange' things in the air......... apparently most goalkeepers didnt like them but all the field players are happy with them...... if that last goal from the germany match is anything to go by....... i can see why!

Goalkeepers havent been happy with the balls from the last few world cups..... it seems the more technology plays with them, the more unpredictable they become............ whereas the old, heavier balls not only travel slower in the air but didnt use to 'move around' much either........

But hey its the world cup........ and we want action, right!........

One keeper for this world cup said...... "It's a nightmare, an absolute nightmare," .....There's going to be a lot of goals when the World Cup starts. But I guess that's people want to see."

.......... and he's right :mrgreen:


----------



## JonK (Jun 10, 2006)

anybody got a link to this germany goal?...love to chek it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmm...  England won but wasn't an impressive win, as I'm used to see coming from them. Nice free kick though from Beckham.


----------



## fotophia (Jun 10, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Hmm... England won but wasn't an impressive win, as I'm used to see coming from them. Nice free kick though from Beckham.


Yeh totally agree with you! least they won. maybe well see what we're used to in the next match


----------



## Arch (Jun 10, 2006)

It was just cuz it was too hot........K........ :mrgreen: 

Yea, at least we won...... but we should have sent the message to the other teams that we are currently the best side outside of brazil....... that didnt happen, but next time we'll do better i'm sure


----------



## fotophia (Jun 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It was just cuz it was too hot........K........ :mrgreen:
> 
> Yea, at least we won...... but we should have sent the message to the other teams that we are currently the best side outside of brazil....... that didnt happen, but next time we'll do better i'm sure


 
ya never know, might have been a trick tactic  "oh luck england suck! they only just won!" then we totally kick everyones arses cos they didnt see it coming! lol


----------



## Arch (Jun 10, 2006)

fotophia said:
			
		

> ya never know, might have been a trick tactic  "oh luck england suck! they only just won!" then we totally kick everyones arses cos they didnt see it coming! lol



I sooooo hope that's sven's tactics......... cant believe he took michael owen off....... well it had better be his tactics i suppose........ else half of Enlgand is gonna lynch him :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2006)

I did not watch the England-Paraguay match. Was in choir rehearsal from morning till after an evensong that we prepared. But Uschi came to evensong and had not spent all day with us rehearsing, and she commented the match as follows: 

"The Paraguayans had to do everything themselves - even put the ball into their own goal."

Oh dear.

And Sweden-Trinidad&Tobago played 0:0 ?

The whole town where we had this all-day rehearsal is full of Trinidad&Tobago flags and a beach on the market square and whatnot - it's because they are the host town for that team, they reside in a posh hotel there.


----------



## bace (Jun 10, 2006)

well...I saw the highlights and England looks crap.

Still their only threat is off to a crap start too.

Baring a momumental screw up, they should be through.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 10, 2006)

Early goals are always bad for the england team, we get too confident and then usually loose. I've got no idea why they took Owen off, Crouch was completely floundering by himself. He is tall!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2006)

bigfatbadger said:
			
		

> Early goals are always bad for the england team, we get too confident and then usually loose. I've got no idea why they took Owen off, *Crouch* was completely floundering by himself. He is tall!!!!


 
At first I thought he was a basketball player! He is tall and lanky. But has good talent with the ball.

Argentina did not impress me neither, I'm used to see Argentina win big in matches against unknowns like the Ivory Coast. But, a win is a win is a win...


----------



## Fate (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah England did'nt play well today... well not in the second half anyway... but its win i guess


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 11, 2006)

the England game bored me. Things should liven up though once Rooney is match fit 

I only caught part of the second half of ARG v IVORY COAST but from what i saw i thought IC played well enough to deserve at least a draw


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 11, 2006)

Poland go home..... shame... yhhhh


----------



## bace (Jun 11, 2006)

watching the england game now. they look good, but I hate watching these crap players almost seriously injuring the top players.

and why is crouch getting called for nothing time and time again?

portugal game was bad too. those angola players were dirty.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 11, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> watching the england game now. they look good, but I hate watching these crap players almost seriously injuring the top players.
> 
> and why is crouch getting called for nothing time and time again?


 
that Mexican Ref was a bit handy with the cards


----------



## Arch (Jun 11, 2006)

the ref is an absolute arse in our game...... and we have a history of making refs pay by way of death threats etc...... so he should be more careful. :mrgreen: 

.... but alot of the games have been avarage .... the first one is still the best game to watch so far.


----------



## bace (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm watching germany vs. costa rica now.

I heard it was good.

Thank god for TV on demand. I just wish people wouldn't tell me the scores...haha..or I didn't just look for them.


----------



## bace (Jun 11, 2006)

wow, that first goal was great.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wait for the last German goal!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 12, 2006)

Aussies rejoice! Cahill's the man!!


----------



## bace (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not watching the game but I have the Match Live thing on my comp.

Two goals in the last few minutes.

And I had Japan coming out second in that Group. Damn.


----------



## Arch (Jun 12, 2006)

yea, unbelievable scoreline.... iv missed this one too...... have to see the highlights later....... who's next........ oh yea our good friends the USA!..... hahaahhahaahaaa!!.......... the Czechs are damn good, so i know who i think will win........ if im wrong im gonna have to eat my own beer can. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Jun 12, 2006)

Gonna go watch this on the lunch break.

I've got USA second in that group I think.


----------



## Arch (Jun 12, 2006)

I dont think they will qualify...... they could if they are lucky,.. so i might be wrong...... but technically they are not as good as the Czechs or Italy......


----------



## bace (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know that much about the teams over all.

I have them coming in second to Italy in one pool.

And then Czech coming in second in the other. The other is for more money, so good choice!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 12, 2006)

Ugh. USA down 2-0 to the Czech republic after the first half.

BTW, I think the final's going to be between Italy and Brazil.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> the Czechs are damn good, so i know who i think will win........ if im wrong im gonna have to eat my own beer can. :mrgreen:


 
No need to worry about that last one, Arch...   Czechs are playing very well, 1st half and they're 2-0 up on us.


----------



## bace (Jun 12, 2006)

U.S. Are playing real sloppy. I'm surprised actually, I thought they'd be in better form. I heard Fifa wants them to win badly. Makes sense considering North America is the biggest untapped franchise in Soccer.


----------



## Arch (Jun 12, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> No need to worry about that last one, Arch...   Czechs are playing very well, 1st half and they're 2-0 up on us.



yea im watching it now....... czechs have lost koller which will be a blow.....but two good goals so far...... and as i suspected the US arn't coping too well :mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 12, 2006)

now it's 0-3


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, not to worry, the Czechs have Rosicka (sp?)!! Wow, what an unbelievable 2nd goal! And he barely missed another one.

US sucked big time, lots of lateral passes, no one really wanting the ball, no drive to win... Shall I go on??


----------



## fotophia (Jun 12, 2006)

i havnt watched any of the other matches. i saw there was one on but i opted for the computer. Just looking forward to the next england match


----------



## Arch (Jun 12, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> US sucked big time, lots of lateral passes, no one really wanting the ball, no drive to win... Shall I go on??




I dont think you need to...... ..... but dont feel too bad, the Czechs were always gonna be good........ and the US...... they'll have a better chance against Italy at the moment imo...... but not a much better chance :mrgreen: ..... i dont fancy Italy to win the tournament this time tho..... there team isnt as good as previous years.


----------



## Arch (Jun 12, 2006)

well Italy won ok......... but they wont be as good against other teams i dont think...... like England :mrgreen: ...... im trying to come to terms with our first performance...... and am hoping our next game on thursday is alot better and that sven doesn't make any stupid decisions...... asking alot i know.

Im actually getting a bit footballed out...... watching 3 games a day i find myself 'tuning out' to the action a bit........ like when i tried to watch all three extended LOTR films back to back...... and ended up speaking funny and then passing out


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 12, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Aussies rejoice! Cahill's the man!!



Aussie Aussie Aussie!!!

OI OI OI!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 13, 2006)

AUSSIE

OI!!!!

AUSSIE

OI!!!

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE

OI!!! OI!!! OI!!!

I'm still a little drunk!!!  

If there is a game that tops that one, well I'll be damned


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, Aussies are on top of their group!

On a different note, today was pretty boring action at the FIFA World Cup. Even the highly touted Brazil played like it was in slo-mo. Yet they won courtesy to a fantastic goal by Kaka (and this guy shoould change his name...)

Let's see what saturday brings... The US will play Italy and I say we lose.


----------



## GoM (Jun 14, 2006)

Been watching most every match...missed Serbia-Holland, most of Oz-Japan (though I caught the final 10 minutes...so good timing) and Korea-Togo so far, but unfortunately I start working tommorrow, so I'll most of them...naturally, I booked off the two days remaining of the England group games, so I'll see those for sure. 

When they progres, though....it's a crapshoot, so here's hoping I'll get the days off.


----------



## SantosD50 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just brought a mini color tv to work, now I'm never going to miss a game!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 14, 2006)

ok it's day 6 of the world cup and I missed exactly 5 minutes of the football ... 

in case anyone missed me !


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry, Mentos ... so sorry.

But wasn't this very late goal well deserved for the German team?
I think it was.

But I am thinking of you and all the Polish fans who are disappointed now.


----------



## Arch (Jun 14, 2006)

yea germany looked like they were gonna get a winner..... and in the end they did..... sorry mentos i think your team are gonna go out now  ........ good match.

Im going home early from work tomorow to watch the England game :greenpbl:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea germany looked like they were gonna get a winner..... and in the end they did..... sorry mentos i think your team are gonna go out now  ........ good match.
> 
> Im going home early from work tomorow to watch the England game :greenpbl:



ahhhhh....... damn!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mentos is angry!!!!!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 14, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Sorry, Mentos ... so sorry.
> 
> But wasn't this very late goal well deserved for the German team?
> I think it was.
> ...




no it was not!!! we were good!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 14, 2006)

and we had a lot of luck!!! and our goalkeeper was great!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry Poland .... 




I can only hope that England play better tomorrow


----------



## GoM (Jun 15, 2006)

Off to bed...I'll awake tommorrow to hopefully Motson and Brooking, though I'm not sure if they do work together, and if they do, if they'll be doing the game, and if they are, if they'll show that feed over here.

Either way....I'm hoping for more than one England goal tommorrow, and despite the fact that he's one of my favs, *not* seeing Rooney...ever heard of patience, Sven? You're Swedish, it should be second nature


----------



## bace (Jun 15, 2006)

GO ENGLAND!!!

I did a photo shoot last night with a group who were doing a float for Toronto's "Caribana" Festival. Needless to say I was out numbered when I shouted "GO ENGLAND!!" (They were all from Trinidad, and surrounding islands).

While they originally protested, they felt that England was gonna take it too, but at the expense of atleast one good player.


----------



## Arch (Jun 15, 2006)

haha....... yea im going home from work early to watch it....... and probably so are most people if they can....... makes you wonder how any business can operate on a day like today........ and the 'im not feeling to well' excuse will be used excessively in the next hour or two. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Jun 15, 2006)

Game starts at lunch time here. We can catch the first half at the nearby sport bar.

The rest is up to live webcasting, which sucks cause you don't get to see the actual game.


----------



## bace (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't believe the first half. I've never been so nervous about a game.

And I can see they put Rooney in. The guys from Trinidad are gonna get shot if one of them breaks his foot again.


----------



## bace (Jun 15, 2006)

CROUCH WITH THE GOAL!!! BLAP!!!

If they start playing defense I'm gonna snap. Keep playing the same game with 65% ball possesion and Trini's entire team playing defense they won't need to worry about them equalizing.


----------



## JJP (Jun 15, 2006)

Woohoo!!! 2-0!


----------



## bace (Jun 15, 2006)

Breathes sigh of relief. That first have was tense. I wanna see the last half badly, but i'm content in the final score. 

England 2-0 Trinidad

England is through.


----------



## GoM (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't decide whether I'm happy we depend on youth for a burst of energy, or scared....Lennon was good in his time, and Rooney looked about what I'd expect for a player of his calibre having been out for a month and a half...Lampard was horrible, Gerrard was ordinary, Owen had a couple sitters...so...glad we won, just wish we'd depend on our first XI to get something done, and not the speed of the subs...


----------



## Arch (Jun 15, 2006)

woooohoooooo!........ we're through..... and the second half was good to watch too...... so glad Gerrard got that sweet second goal..... he usually does that alot for liverpool (my team:mrgreen: )....... im just very..... very relieved right now..... :greenpbl:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 16, 2006)

Argentina rocks! Wow... Did you guys see the game today? 6 goals! But what was most impressive was the way they played the game. Perfect passes, ingenuity, power, zest for victory... It was all there.

Would love to see Argentina play Germany, England, Brazil, Italy, Spain just to name a few.


----------



## Arch (Jun 16, 2006)

i was at work when that match was on.... but im looking forward to watching the highlights...... sounds like a great game..... like all world cup matches should be! :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah, Argentina were class. They look unstoppable if they continue to play like that


----------



## doenoe (Jun 16, 2006)

I didnt see the argentina game, only the goals......and those were brilliant. But Holland won again. The first half was great, but the second was a bit weak on thier side. They didnt really go for a goal anymore and the ball was in their goal area for quite some time. I thought it was a good game and really enjoyed watching it. And they are going to the next round, PARTYYYYYYYY


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 17, 2006)

Ghana vs. Czech Republic was a great game. Now USA just needs a stroke of luck against Italy...


----------



## doenoe (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, the Ghana vs Czech was a great game to watch, really enjoyed it. Wont be able to watch USA vs Italy, but i think it can be a nice game too.


----------



## Arch (Jun 17, 2006)

I predicted the wrong result for the Ghana vs Czech game...... it was a good one for sure.

I would have guessed a czech win for that match...... as i predict a win for italy against the US.......... but again i could be wrong


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 17, 2006)

Arch, in a way you were right, Italy scored twice. Once in the wrong goal. I guess the US was lucky that Zaccardo half way missed the kick and it ended up in the Italian goal.

But what irks me is the referee...  I mean yeah, De Rossi played dirty and was jutifiably red carded. That's not football, no one should hit the opponent in the face with the elbow. Then, he red carded two US players in a 'make-up' way. On top of that he denied a perfectly valid goal by Beasley! This referee should never be allowed to do any international matches!! Period!!!

The game prior to Italy-USA was nothing but miraculous. I don't see the US beating Ghana, by the way Ghana played today. Wow!


----------



## Arch (Jun 17, 2006)

yea that was a strange match...... more red cards than there were goals!..... USA did well to get a point there....... Beasley's goal had a debatable off side..... hard to tell if the other player did enough to put the keeper off...... crazy game...... but entertaining


----------



## GoM (Jun 17, 2006)

Missed a quality day of footie, and right now I'm booked in for England's Round of 16 match....GAH


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 18, 2006)

It's 1.30 on monday morning....I've been up since saturday 9am (yeah I slept in!) and I'm just hoping I can make it to 4am to watch the Socceroos attempt to score against Brazil.

That being said, I just saw Croatia root for the Brazilian Team by playing the most lacklustre game of football to ever come out their country.  Now we'll just have to flog em.


----------



## surfingfireman (Jun 18, 2006)

Man! Brazil is some sort of nasty funk right now.  They look like someone stole their samba drums.  I donlt know what is going on.  Yeah, Ronaldo is lacking but the rest of them aren't doing much either.  I hope they wake up and smell the lager.  Hopefull they are going to gradually improve all the way to the final, no running away with anything.


----------



## surfingfireman (Jun 18, 2006)

Well they did wake up in about the 70th minute....


----------



## Arch (Jun 18, 2006)

yea Ronaldo just isnt as good as he use to be..... as soon as he was changes for Robinho they played with more pace...... good game in the second half i thought.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 18, 2006)

Good game for the Aussies! Despite the loss, I think they played really well. However, Brazil woke up in the second half and came alive. Yeah, I agree with Arch, Ronaldo's days are numbered. Younger blood is needed, Robinho will take his place.

Last game, the 1-1 between France and Korea, I thought was exciting. Lots of action on both sides. Korea played a little better towards the end of the game, just before they tied the score. France looked tired by that point. However, France scored a valid goal when the ball crossed the Korean goal's line only to be punched out by their goalie. Too bad the refs didn't see it as we could see it on TV.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 18, 2006)

I love the fact that Brazil have a striker called Fred, that has to be the least brazilian name possible!


----------



## bace (Jun 19, 2006)

Having just watched the Italy US game lastnight I have to say, that ref is retarded. That elbow, completely justifiable. The rest of the calls? That second US goal should have been allowed. That guy was just in the way, that wasn't a pass. No way that should have been an offside.


----------



## Arch (Jun 19, 2006)

its difficult with the latest off side rules..... it doesn't have to be a pass..... if there is a player in an off side position that isnt interfering with play.... like a guy who is walking back from the wing to an onside position.... then the goal would have stood....... but the arguement for this goal was that that the guy in the offside position _was_ interfering with play by blocking the keepers view of the ball...... so if he wasn't there the keeper had a better chance of reacting to it.

Stupid rules.... which can go for or against you..... but watching the replays a few times.... i wouldn't be happy if that was against england and the goal stood. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Jun 19, 2006)

Hahaha..good point. I just wanted the states to take that one really badly.

They were playing amazingly well. Something I totally didn't expect from them after that last game.

Again, I can't seem to predict anything this time around. I do know that wearing my English Jersey to a BarBQ full of people from Trinidad and Tobago went over really well lastnight. MWUAHAHAHAH!!!

I'll have pictures of that later.


----------



## Arch (Jun 19, 2006)

...... good choice of wears for the barbie.

yea im having trouble with predicting scorelines this time around..... and admittedly the US have improved ALOT recently..... probably cuz most of thier players have played, or are currently playing, over here :mrgreen: 

Some cracking games tho.


----------



## bace (Jun 19, 2006)

Even Australia vs. Brazil was a good game.

Australia looked good in that first half.

man I love the world cup.

They should do it ever 2 years.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 19, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> man I love the world cup.
> 
> They should do it ever 2 years.


ditto!


----------



## Arch (Jun 19, 2006)

yea i agree....... the trouble with every 4 years is, all the great players that you want to see play against each other are lucky to see 3 world cups in the entire career!..... most only see 2 while they are playing thier best..... not enough really.

oh.. and i'd hate to be french right now..... they were robbed of a win last night..... the ball was WELL over the line..... maybe they need to put a tiny electronic sensor in the ball or something..... or get a ref with decent eyesight


----------



## bace (Jun 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea i agree....... the trouble with every 4 years is, all the great players that you want to see play against each other are lucky to see 3 world cups in the entire career!..... most only see 2 while they are playing thier best..... not enough really.
> 
> oh.. and i'd hate to be french right now..... they were robbed of a win last night..... the ball was WELL over the line..... maybe they need to put a tiny electronic sensor in the ball or something..... or get a ref with decent eyesight


 
I really hate how video isn't used in calling crap like that.

Especially when the video is the best evidence. And especially because this is such a high profile event. They do it in hockey, it doesn't waste that much time, and wouldn't you rather be %100 sure?

What if that was Iran vs. USA. That could cause a war!!! ahah


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jun 19, 2006)

If it was every two years it wouldn't be as good.  If you are a great players i reckon you can have three world cups in your career maybe even 4.

anyway 

YEAH GHANA!  Well played.  Pity their strikers are awful or it would have been a much higher score.  England tommorow should be good.  Hopefully more interesting than the first two.


----------



## bace (Jun 19, 2006)

You telling me the T&T game wasn't interesting?

5 missed opportunities. A massive save by Terry. Two goals at the end of the game?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jun 19, 2006)

It was pretty boring.  The last 1/4 was good.   England have not had the most interesting games in the tournament and thats with supporter bias.


----------



## bace (Jun 19, 2006)

Not as interesting as Argentina running rings around Serbia, but I was on the edge my seat the whole time.

Their playing hasn't been exciting by any means. Infact I too am dissapointed right now at their inability to get the team working well together, but hopefully that all changes as the tourney progresses.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jun 19, 2006)

Argentina will win methinkst.  Assuming Brazil don't up their game.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh yeah babeee!  Cole's goal was a-m-a-z-i-n-g !!!! What a read on the Swedish goalie's location and what a kick to beat him!

Too bad England's defense was tired in the second half, they deserved a victory.

And yeah, Rooney's going to be a major factor in the second round. This guy is freakin' talented!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 20, 2006)

Flippin 'eck ... what the hell happend to Campbell and Cole in those final minutes ? 

Joe Cole = Man of the Match and rightly so.

Owen Hargreaves .... anyone that knows me well will now faint or have a major shock ... Well done ... second man of the match.

Spending the many years on and around a football pitch I will say now that by Monday Michael Owen will be flying back to England wiht a very bad injury.  The FA have temporily give it as a twisted knee ... that was FAR worse. He'll be luck to start the season in August.  

I know he won't see this ... but good luck Michael.

Well ... It's Ecuador next game on Sunday ... time for me to stock up on the beer .. nibbles and let the wife know she is going tohave to come home on her own as I can't pick her up this Sunday !


----------



## Arch (Jun 20, 2006)

yea im releaved we take top position :mrgreen: ....... but the game was sketchy in places for us..... we can still do alot better. Coles goal was amazing tho...... and stevie gerrards wasn't bad either...... michael owen tho..... 1st min...... i truely thought we were just gonna be jinxed this tournament. Lets just hope we can use the team we have well, in the next round


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 20, 2006)

Ouch... I actually thought we'd won 2-1. I don't mean I was being complacent about England winning, I mean I couldn't see the screen too well and actually thought the game was over. I went to put my glass down and when I looked back at the screen again Sweden had scored. At least I got some enjoyment out of watching England play this time though; with their performance in the last two games I almost wanted them to lose. Good thing I didn't say that in the local earlier though...


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 21, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> And yeah, Rooney's going to be a major factor in the second round. This guy is freakin' talented!


 
...and he's not even firing on all cylinders yet!

here's a little clip of Rooney doing some tricks with a can of coke

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVmGJkPR2Jw&search=rooney"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVmGJkPR2Jw&search=rooney[/ame]


----------



## Arch (Jun 21, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> ...and he's not even firing on all cylinders yet!
> 
> here's a little clip of Rooney doing some tricks with a can of coke
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVmGJkPR2Jw&search=rooney



THAT is amazing...... how anyone can control an object as awkward as a can of coke like that i have no idea....... he is indeed the best player in England at the moment tho....... just wish he'd sign for Liverpool!:mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> THAT is amazing...... how anyone can control an object as awkward as a can of coke like that i have no idea....... he is indeed the best player in England at the moment tho....... just wish he'd sign for Liverpool!:mrgreen:


 
I'm an Everton supporter so i wish he never left us in the first place :x

...also, i think i would hurt my foot if i kick a can of coke that hard


----------



## bace (Jun 21, 2006)

GO HOLLAND. I need them to win to get maximum pointage on my pool.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 21, 2006)

sorry they let you down Bace 
But im glad it was a tie...........was a terrific game to watch, which i didnt really expected. Anyways Go Holland!!!!!!!1


----------



## Foffen (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep, go HOLLAND!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 22, 2006)

hah and we should be at home now


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 22, 2006)

This sucks!!! USA losing to Ghana! Ghana did play a lot better, mind you (although helped by a phantom fault resulting in a penalty kick) and I'm glad they made it into the next round. They deserve it. Their passes are right on, efficient while the US team's kicking the ball around aimlessly. I believe this might be Bruce Arena's last coaching job, we need a more energetic (and less ego) coach for our team, the talent is there just needs to be brought together.

Meanwhile Italy and Ghana advance, should be really interesting second round! I'm shocked at the Czechs not making it. Wow!


----------



## Arch (Jun 22, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I'm shocked at the Czechs not making it. Wow!



me too..... i thought they'd do really well this time..... just goes to show, sometimes it just doesn't go your way.

yea ghana are decent at the moment......... didnt see the game today, will catch the highlights...... i didnt think USA would qualify anyway.... but i wouldnt have predicted ghana to go through from that group.

My only hope for winning the cash now is france.... and they aint doing to well!.... they just need to up thier game...... as do countries like brazil, if they still want a chance of winning


----------



## tekzero (Jun 22, 2006)

here is a shirt i wore the other day..









and after USA's dissapointing showing.. im rooting for germany or argentina


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 22, 2006)

Woohoo... Aussies did it! Qualified for the next round! Good luck against Italy though, they will need it!

Brazil put on a great display of talent too. Five great goals, four belonging to the Brazilian team. Great game!


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 23, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Woohoo... Aussies did it! Qualified for the next round! Good luck against Italy though, they will need it!



2nd round, ohh yeah!!  

Excellent game though the refs were useless again and the Croatian defence wasn't world class. :???:


----------



## DarkEyes (Jun 23, 2006)

Go Aussie's!!!


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 23, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hah and we should be at home now


 
Don't worry mentos. half the german team are polish, so in away you're still in it :mrgreen:


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 23, 2006)

World cup soccer isn't exactly my cup of tea, but it's nice to know that our USA team scored more goals in three games than did Trinidad and Tobago combined.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 24, 2006)

YAY!!!!! We're through to the second round! YAY!

It sorta sucks though coz all the games are on at 2am or 4am over here.... so A LOT of people on this side of the world aren't getting much sleep. but meh - at least the boss is nice if we're a bit late on a game day. ;-)

That croatian game though was a shocker!!! Seriously what was the umpire on!?!


----------



## Arch (Jun 24, 2006)

There was an Umpire? :scratch:


----------



## JJP (Jun 24, 2006)

Lmfao! Yeah he likes to turn up every now and then, tennis gets lonely bless him.


----------



## lil dvl (Jun 25, 2006)

> Woohoo... Aussies did it! Qualified for the next round! Good luck against Italy though, they will need it!


i think you have got it a bit back to front, italy needs your luck...it will be green and gold all the way! 

yes meysha the referee was a tad biased just like they have been in all our games... bloody bastards.



> World cup soccer isn't exactly my cup of tea, but it's nice to know that our USA team scored more goals in three games than did Trinidad and Tobago combined.


 i detect a hint of bad sportsmanship!


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 25, 2006)

1am Monday morning for us Aussies to watch the Socceroos give the Italians a run for their money.

Kinda funny how the Italians have been accused of match-fixing, I reckon there's gotta be something going on with the Mafia there.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 25, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> Don't worry mentos. half the german team are polish, so in away you're still in it :mrgreen:



yeah... Kloze and Podolski... they scored most of the goals for Germans already... hahahaha sorry Corinna, but we are the best in your team


----------



## Arch (Jun 25, 2006)

COME ON ENGLAND!!...... we're through to the quater finals..... wohoooo!

Not a brilliant game against equador...... but we won :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> COME ON ENGLAND!!...... we're through to the quater finals..... wohoooo!
> 
> Not a brilliant game against equador...... but we won :mrgreen:


 
Yeah but a brilliant free kick by the master of Doom, Mr. Beckham himself. A beauty. And thanks to A. Cole for saving that sure goal in the very early stage of the game. Rooney had a few sparkling moments.

Ecuador didn't feel like they wanted to win though...

Awaiting Portugal-Holland in about 90 minutes. I'll take Holland, thank you very much...


----------



## Arch (Jun 25, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Awaiting Portugal-Holland in about 90 minutes. I'll take Holland, thank you very much...



yea this should be a great game to watch.... cant wait..... i dunno tho, i think Portugal could do it...... it should be close, unless one side suddenly decide to fall asleep..... i tell you what..... i'll go for Portugal then :mrgreen: 

...... also cuz i dont want us to meet Holland in the next round


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 25, 2006)

I vote for Portugal! 
England was really poor in the game against Ecuador... They missed so many great chances!


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 25, 2006)

i thought england played alright, not bad anyway


----------



## doenoe (Jun 25, 2006)

well, this sucks............bad
I think i never seen a game like this. Almost 20 yellow and 4 red.....weird. But alas, Holland is out. Pretty bummed.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea this should be a great game to watch.... cant wait..... i dunno tho, i think Portugal could do it...... it should be close, unless one side suddenly decide to fall asleep..... i tell you what..... i'll go for Portugal then :mrgreen:
> 
> ...... also cuz i dont want us to meet Holland in the next round


 
Ooops!... I did bet on the losing horse.:lmao:   Oh well...         It was a rather strange and ugly game. Portugal deserved to win. The ref lost control of the game though, I hope I don't see him officiating again this World Cup.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 25, 2006)

wow... I've never seens omethinglike that! especially the last 20 minutes of the game Portugal-Holland!!! so many yellow and red! so many fauls an unfair game! 

I'm afraid that fans of Holland may cause problems at night there!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah really that game was nuts. Supposedly it ties the record for most yellow cards in a game or something. Poor holland


----------



## Arch (Jun 25, 2006)

yea the ref was 'card happy', which was a shame...... kinda broke the game play up too much...... but hey, i cant complain about the result..... we got Portugal (less deco and possibly/hopefully Ronaldo) in the next round :mrgreen: 

Feel bad for Holland tho...... they're a great side, but at this stage there's no second chances.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow. I'm glad I tuned in at thr 85th minute to see the end of Ita vs. Aus. A penalty kick in the 93rd minute! Too bad for australia


----------



## Arch (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG!....... italy v australia...... How HARSH was THAT!...... feel bad for the ausies...... last min penalty..... and it wasn't even deserved..... very unlucky 

well timed Uni..... all the drama in the last few mins!


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2006)

So I really am the only one who doesn't watch this, aren't I?


----------



## doenoe (Jun 26, 2006)

I cant believe what just happened. That totally sucks buttocks. Really wanted australia to win and they made a good chance. That penalty was just..............f'ed up.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 26, 2006)

Whoa! Last couple of seconds win for Italy! Aussies played a very good game, nothing to be ashamed of. I thought Bresciano was the best man on the field.

Arch, I agree with you, I didn't think the PK was deserved, but that's the way the ref saw it.

Anyway, Aussies will hold their heads up and go on to the next World Cup as one of the teams to watch out for. A well deserved *BRAVO!!!* to the Socceroos!


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> I cant believe what just happened. That totally sucks buttocks. Really wanted australia to win and they made a good chance. That penalty was just..............f'ed up.



Pffft! Forget about it and get in chat!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 26, 2006)

Saturday it's me, my ENGLAND shirt, my TV, my beer and hopefully a place in the semis.

I haven't lost faith ........ 
**********************************************************

It's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming, 
Football's coming home 
It's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming, 
Football's coming home 
It's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming, 
Football's coming home 

Everyone seems to know the score, they've seen it all before 
They just know, they're so sure 
That England's gonna throw it away, gonna blow it away 
But I know they can play, 
'Cause I remember 

Three lions on a shirt 
Jules Rimet still gleaming 
Thirty years of hurt 
Never stopped me dreaming 

So many jokes, so many sneers 
And all those 'oh so near's 
Wear you down, through the years 
But I still see that tackle by Moore 
And when Lineker scored, Bobby belting the ball 
And Nobby dancing 

Three lions on a shirt 
Jules Rimet still gleaming 
Thirty years of hurt 
Never stopped me dreaming 

(England have done it! In the last minute of extra time!) 
(What a save, what now) 
(Good old England, England that couldn't play football) 
(England have got it in the bag) 

I know that was then, but it could be again.. 

It's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming, 
Footballs coming home 
It's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming, 
Footballs coming home 

(England have done it) 

It's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming, 
Footballs coming home 
It's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming, 
Footballs coming home *REPEATED IN BACKGROUND* 

Three lions on a shirt 
Jules Rimet still gleaming 
Thirty years of hurt 
Never stopped me dreaming 

Three lions on a shirt 
Jules Rimet still gleaming 
Thirty years of hurt 
Never stopped me dreaming 

Three lions on a shirt 
Jules Rimet still gleaming 
Thirty years of hurt 
Never stopped me dreaming
**********************************************************


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 26, 2006)

p.s. - anyone got a final ticket they don't want I'll have it if ENGLAND are there !


----------



## doenoe (Jun 26, 2006)

will be one crazy game, since 2 of the portugese have red cards and the rest of the team has yellow (well, almost)


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 26, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> will be one crazy game, since 2 of the portugese have red cards and the rest of the team has yellow (well, almost)




Yep should be rather interesting .. pity Figo wasn't hauled up for the headbutt and banned ..... There is no place in football for that sort of S***.

Sven needs to look at the mind sets of some of the players;  Terry (usually one of rhe most solid defenders), and Hargreaves (usually one of the worse .... has someone replaced him with an alien superbeing that knows how to play football).

Terry was not quite on he ball (pardon the pun) yesterday.

Hargreaves seemed to be ready to push forward a little too often, but forget to go back at times.  Although against Sweden he was the second best player on the pitch after Joe Cole.  On the subject of Cole .. he seemed to rather marked out of it and his natural flair was a little subdued.  

Poor old Franky Lampard ... if we were wearing BLUE shirts we'd be competitions highest scorers .... he's had over 50 shots on goal more than any other player .... and 95% of those he has had he usually buries.

Roll On Saturday !


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 26, 2006)

And for gods sake play Aaron Lennon a bit more, the kid is incredible!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 26, 2006)

NEWSFLASH:

Sven has been struggling with iunjuries and has been granted special permission to bring in some new players to the world cup here they are 

NEW ENGLAND PLAYERS


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 26, 2006)

So Ukraine's going to face Italy now. Took them long enough! 2 hours of play and then penalty kicks. Once again I'm glad I tuned in late to the game lol


----------



## Arch (Jun 26, 2006)

yea totally dull game to watch...... and awful penalties from the swiss..... they must be gutted.....

Italy seem to have had all the luck so far...... lucky to beat the aussies.... then have the easiest team of the quater finals to beat to get to the semi finals..... how jamy is that! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, the PK was a 'gift' in the last seconds of the match, without it the Aussies would've had a better chance at winning, they looked fresher.

But... Italy might have the luck on their side for now but that'll go bye-bye soon.

Can hardly wait for the Brazil-Ghana match tomorrow morning (well, it's 8am here), that should be a beauty.


----------



## tekzero (Jun 26, 2006)

brazil and ghana, im predicting... 9-1 brazil lol


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!....... italy v australia...... How HARSH was THAT!...... feel bad for the ausies...... last min penalty..... and it wasn't even deserved..... very unlucky
> 
> well timed Uni..... all the drama in the last few mins!



Farkin ROBBED I tells ya!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 27, 2006)

tekzero said:
			
		

> brazil and ghana, im predicting... 9-1 brazil lol


 
I wouldn't go that far... 

Don't forget that Ghana ridiculized the Czechs, rated 2nd in the world after Brazil. We might have a surprise of large proportions tomorrow... err... today for most of you (still about 45 minutes until the official 'tomorrow' here).


----------



## lil dvl (Jun 27, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archangel*
> _OMG!....... italy v australia...... How HARSH was THAT!...... feel bad for the ausies...... last min penalty..... and it wasn't even deserved..... very unlucky
> 
> ...


 
i agree, i think we deserved it! but congrats to italy. i definately believe that it has been rigged against australia in all our games....

now we are out of it, Go Germany....woohoo...


----------



## tekzero (Jun 27, 2006)

if ur at work..   http://espnevent1.espn.com.edgesuite.net/FIFA_June27_SecondRound_cup1.asx


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, to be honest with you, Ghana played the better team game but Brazil won on pure talent. Ronaldo's goal is one of the finest he's ever produced. That being said though, I expect a much tougher opposition from either France or Spain.

Ghana still continues to impress me and I expect them to be a force to be respected in the years to come. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## tekzero (Jun 27, 2006)

ya thats true...

not sure who my pick is for spain and france


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2006)

yea Ghana did well this world cup..... just outplayed in areas...... tonights game is gonna be a gooden i reckon...... should be close.... but i'm hoping France win cuz they're the only team i have left in the pools :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Jun 27, 2006)

wasnt a thrilling game (brazil - ghana) but Ghana sure played like lions. Bummer they just couldnt finish it though.
What was the thing with the Ghana coach btw........did i understand correct and he wasnt there?
Oh and i thought it was pretty funny that in the end Ronaldo took one sprint and he was exhausted for a couple of minutes.................i mean, come oooonnn


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 27, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> wasnt a thrilling game (brazil - ghana) but Ghana sure played like lions. Bummer they just couldnt finish it though.
> What was the thing with the Ghana coach btw........did i understand correct and he wasnt there?
> Oh and i thought it was pretty funny that in the end Ronaldo took one sprint and he was exhausted for a couple of minutes.................i mean, come oooonnn




he's now too fat to run for 90 minutes  and not be exhausted   j/k


----------



## tekzero (Jun 27, 2006)

every single game i hear someone talk about ronaldo's weight, they should just give it up, hes now the all time leader in world cup


----------



## doenoe (Jun 27, 2006)

i wasnt talking about his weight, only the fact that he was exhausted after a sprint. Ok, i would be exhausted after a sprint, but i aint being paid for that stuff.


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2006)

wohoooo...... France 3 - spain 1...... the cash jackpot could still be mine :mrgreen: ......
Seriously tho..... i enjoyed that game..... some good play going on, france have finally moved up a gear...... hopefully England will do the same


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> wohoooo...... France 3 - spain 1...... the cash jackpot could still be mine :mrgreen: ......
> Seriously tho..... i enjoyed that game..... some good play going on, france have finally moved up a gear...... hopefully England will do the same


 
Yeah, France played really well. A little glimpse of their game from 8 years ago when they won the cup.

And that game is going to be revisited, France-Brazil. Woohoo!...


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 27, 2006)

tekzero said:
			
		

> every single game i hear someone talk about ronaldo's weight, they should just give it up, hes now the all time leader in world cup




it is not the same Ronaldo as a few years ago... he's much slower now.. and it must have a reason...


----------



## bace (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Arch (Jun 28, 2006)

^ :thumbup: ........ :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 28, 2006)

wha? what happened? I missed all games today!


----------



## Arch (Jun 28, 2006)

There were no games today minty...... next ones are played on Friday


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2006)

(going through a soccer/football withdrawal right now)

Is it Friday yet???


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jun 29, 2006)

Argentina v Germany

Should be a really good game.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 29, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Argentina v Germany
> 
> Should be a really good game.



the game is only an 1 and a half hour drive from me... my friends are going to take some photos around but I have to stay here


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow! Germany seemed out of synch for most of the game, yet they managed to pull the victory in the PK.


----------



## Arch (Jun 30, 2006)

yea crazy..... i knew as soon as it went to penalties, that germany would be through...... us british know all to well what the germans are like with penalty shootouts!....... maybe it will end up a England - Germany final after all huh :mrgreen:


----------



## spako (Jun 30, 2006)

I absolutely loved the mimics of Angela Merkel! ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2006)

OK, so that's been settled ... now on to the next one...
My - penalties ---- my BLOOD PRESSURE!
I HATE penalties.
I do hate them. 
But... as long as the outcome is like this (and I am not an Argentinian speaking, they will think differently... for sure...!)


----------



## tekzero (Jun 30, 2006)

sweet i want germany to win the whole thing now, i added some world cup twist to my website, check it out!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2006)

Cool thought, Micah, cool thought ...


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 30, 2006)

I love penalties. I think football matches should be entirely decided by penalties  

I was happy to see Germany win. It was actually the first match I've watched so far this World Cup, so I'm 1 for 1 in picking the winners


----------



## doenoe (Jun 30, 2006)

didnt think there was too much action in the first half, but once Argentina scored it went better. I also thought that once the PK would come, Germany would win...........and they did.
Anyone know what happened at the end of the game? with the almost "fight"?


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 30, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> Anyone know what happened at the end of the game? with the almost "fight"?



I'm not sure, it looked like some of the Argentinian players were getting ****ed off at the Germans for something, but I'm nto sure what started it. I was thinking there was gonna be a soccer (er, football) riot for a minute.


----------



## tekzero (Jun 30, 2006)

i just heard it was about a german player who got stepped on, or something stupid, but both coaches played it down, and then argentina's coach resigned lol


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 30, 2006)

Italy wins! Yeah, that's the Italy I remember. It'll be a good game, Italy-Germany. Sorry Corinna, I feel the Italians will prevail, unless they go to PKs. However, it'll be a great one to watch. I wish I was there...


----------



## Arch (Jun 30, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Italy-Germany. Sorry Corinna, I feel the Italians will prevail, unless they go to PKs.



same here.....  

Good to watch them playing better tho...... a couple of good goals in that game. I'm getting nervous about tomorrows game against portugal now..... hope we play well.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm getting nervous about tomorrows game against portugal now..... hope we play well.


 
No worries mate... I don't believe Portugal is much of a threat for UK.  I mean yeah, they have a good team but so do the brits and I think their will to win will prevail. My prediction? UK will win 2-1. Rooney will finally score a great goal.


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 30, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Sorry Corinna, I feel the Italians will prevail



Keep a sharp eye on the ref and cry foul if he takes bribes from the Italians! :evil:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 1, 2006)

wooohoo and you know what!? I'm going to berlin for the final game!!! :d wooohoo


----------



## Arch (Jul 1, 2006)

.............. 






cant believe we lost........ that is all.


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 1, 2006)

sad to hear archy. I didn't get to see the game but I just saw the news on my google page.

Mentos: you're going to the final game?! How insane is that?! It will be one helluva party.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry Arch.

But it was a good fight.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 1, 2006)

:hug::  to all English football fans. 
So sorry!!! :hug::


----------



## fotophia (Jul 1, 2006)

seriously england V portugal was dyer! i was constantly shouting run at them! utter disgracefull! Im suprised we got to penaltys.

out of curiousity, does anyone else feel the referees are always bias and never at least equal when england are playing? or are we just more honest and dont flayel around the floor over nothing at all?


----------



## Arch (Jul 1, 2006)

ok i'v calmed enough to talk rationally about tit now,...... 
to all those who didnt see the game........ basically, we wern't playing great to start with.... but then neither were portugal..... then in the 60summin min..... wayne rooney (one of our best players) gets sent off for summin stupid...... then it was us 10 against 11 Portuguese..... and we held on to the game brilliantly for the remaining hour (including extra time)...... and even had the best chances of scoring......
Then it went to a penalty shootout to decide the game...... horrible to watch.... and we fluffed it...... 
the outcome of this is cristiano ronaldo is now the most hated player in England  (and he playes his club football here  )..... for being such a cocky arse... winding our players up and scoring the final penalty with a smirk on his face....... and we need to practice our penalty taking..... because this seems to happen everytime we enter an international tournament.

To answer your question fotophia...... the english tend to not flayel around on the floor as much as most other countries..... and yes..... alot of the time refs will give free kicks for this type of behaviour........ we just dont like cheeting 

oh well..... im behind France all the way now..... only way i'll win the loot  ... plus i would quite like to see them do well.
However if brazil beat them tonight..... im just gonna have to except this is a bad day


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 1, 2006)

go france 

Let's make it 1994 Brazil, 1998 France, 2002 Brazil, 2006 France


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 1, 2006)

This sucks big time!!! I had England and Brazil going on. Wow! Two huge surprises, at least in my pool.

Well, it seems like the refs made some ugly calls at this FIFA World Cup and Rooney's red card was not necessary, really. In the heat of the game one might step on the adversary unintentionally and that's how I saw it. I didn't think he did it on purpose. However, England needed to run on all cylinders and it couldn't, including the PKs. Too bad, would've loved to see Rooney and Beckham go on. Brazil? In a way it's not surprising, they haven't played too well and yeah, Ronaldo is getting older and slower. Their superior ability to move the ball didn't lead to a victory today, France had a much better team work being done and they won. Zidane is still the man!

Now I have to wait until Tuesday???


----------



## Arch (Jul 1, 2006)

yeeeeeeaaaaaa......... go france!...... a small compensation for me..... i thought i was in for an unlucky day..... so i could still win the loot...... but i'd trade it for england to still be in. 

Anyway, france played really well...... Zidane showing off his genius again


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah!!! the continent rocks!!!! FRANCE, GERMANY, PORTUGAL AND ITALY in quarter finals!!! Brazil - go home... Englad - home as well!!! yeah!!!! 

sorry folks with England... you did deserve to stay!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jul 1, 2006)

France are my second team.  I am happy they won.  

Zidane kills the whole football world.  Shame he's retiring.


----------



## GoM (Jul 1, 2006)

From my DA Journal....sums it all up, really

-----

Complaint The First : Sven, a 4-5-1? With an English team? The country that invented the 4-4-2, where Rooney and Crouch play best together as a partnership, and where we actually create chances? What, we don't want that? Oh...ok...

Complaint The Second : Harsh call on Rooney. I've seen tons of stuff like that this World Cup (Holland-Portugal game anyone?) where more got off for less, so a straight red for a push, when Figo got a yellow for a minor headbutt, and Sneijder got a yellow for absolutely ravaging Petit or whoever it was? Yeah, okay, bud.

Complaint The Third : Don't quite know what we had to do to score. Down a man, with our best all-around player red carded (though Hargreaves had a surprisingly awesome game), and we still outplayed Portugal. Yet missed the net. Alot.

Complaint The Fourth : Penalty kicks.....not so bad this time as the last two, simply because we flat out got beat by Ricardo and Robinson just guessed wrong. So not really a complaint per se.

Well, I don't expect England to win much with McClaren, but I'd certainly prefer him to Sven. Thought that before the match, and I think that now. Begone, you twinkly-eyed comatose bugger.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2006)

I see France-Germany in the finals...  Anyone else venture a guess?


----------



## tekzero (Jul 2, 2006)

i WANT GERMANY TO GO ALL THE WAY


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 2, 2006)

tekzero said:
			
		

> i WANT GERMANY TO GO ALL THE WAY



yes me too, becaus eI'm going to Berlin to see the final game 






ok ok I will not be on the stadium but I'll watch it on telebims and take thousands of photos of crazy fans


----------



## Arch (Jul 2, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Well, I don't expect England to win much with McClaren, but I'd certainly prefer him to Sven. Thought that before the match, and I think that now.



me too...... i just cant understand some of his decisions like formation and random substitues....... and all of this 'we will get better' BS......  im glad he's gone....... English football wont miss him.

I'm hoping for a France - Germany final........ and a French victory of course.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 2, 2006)

So far I have remianed silent ... but now I cannot any longer 

I hope that some of portugals players were busy writing their acceptance speaches for both the next BAFTA and Oscar's next year .... 

Best actor in a tackle goes to ronaldo when tackled by Lampard .... would have scored 9.5 at any Olympic diving event ... and a roll that would that could flatten a length of a pitch. .... 

Best supporting actor goes to maniche for his wonderful interpritation of man gunned down by steam roller when Hargreaves went with a couple of inches of him.

If anyone watched the post match post mortum of the game on BBC they would have ben treated to the clips of ronaldo doing what he does best. It was ronaldo moaning, griping and whinging that was disgraceful. Every time a tackle was made he was running in and complaining. Before the kick off he used his head at the back of Rooney's as some kind of challange. Then typically he runs over and moans about an alleged stamp by Rooney. No wonder Rooney reacted. But it should NEVER have been a red. Yellow at most. Maybe FIFA should be looking into the ronaldo head challenge and should be thinking about a RED card after the event! 

England were poor, of that there is no doubt in the group stages. And against Ecuador they tried to get back into to a flowing play. But against portugal they tried to play better and they did once Rooney's dismissal.

Again the game was saddled with an incompident referee who's function was go go off like a car alarm at midnight the second an England player went near their opposition. Could the fact he was Argentinian been a factor ? We may never know.

Still Good luck to France/Arensal in the semi I hope you aren't held up by the acting and rolling that the farce yesterday exposed.

Still one thought ... if you can't beat 10 men do you really deserve to go through ? ....

NOTE: Did anyone esle spot the sneeky sly smile wink at the bench by Ronaldo once he'd managed to get Rooney sent off ?

Bet the Man Unt training ground will be a fun place in August !


check that link below for a laugh


http://www.footballforums.net/forum...football/113052-cristiano-ronaldo-images.html


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 2, 2006)

fotophia said:
			
		

> out of curiousity, does anyone else feel the referees are always bias and never at least equal when england are playing? or are we just more honest and dont flayel around the floor over nothing at all?



The ref can be summed up in one word .,..  Argentinian.

As for the second question ..... I can sum that up in two words TERRY BUTCHER !


----------



## Arch (Jul 2, 2006)

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> NOTE: Did anyone esle spot the sneeky sly smile wink at the bench by Ronaldo once he'd managed to get Rooney sent off ?
> 
> Bet the Man Unt training ground will be a fun place in August !



Yea... i hate that guy..... why do all these cocky players all end up playing for Man U anyway?! :mrgreen: ....... sorry couldn't help it..... Liverpool fan here.... 

na, but even as an individual player he's annoying...... both in the way he acts..... and the way he plays (we all know he takes too many step overs)... there will be alot of booing well into next season.
The only thing is rooney may get to him first!...... if i were him i'd give him a hard time, untill he's begging to go home :mrgreen:


----------



## surfingfireman (Jul 2, 2006)

Arch, I am a Liverpool fan as well but that has nothing to do with how much I hate C. Ronaldo.  Guess everyone forgets that the cheeky little baby was accussed of rape a while back!

Looks like he is already scared to return to England and play for ManU.  Rumour is he is looking to go to Real Madrid.  At least there he will only have to face ex-captain Beckham...


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 3, 2006)

i heared on the news before that after the match Rooney tried to get into the portugal dressing room to give ronaldo a hiding. I hope he still gets his chance


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 3, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> i heared on the news before that after the match Rooney tried to get into the portugal dressing room to give ronaldo a hiding. I hope he still gets his chance




Don't we all ... 

I hate violence on 99% of the time, but I would so like to be a fly on the wall at Manc land when Rooney gets his hands on that greasy little Cheat ! 

http://www.ihateronaldo.com/


----------



## bace (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow. Just....wow.

Holy crap do I hate Portugal fans. It's so wonderful that half of my friends are portuguese. Not only do I have to listen to them gloat, but I have to listen to them gloat about a totally sh!tty team.

Congratulations Portugal.

VIVE LE FRANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfingfireman (Jul 3, 2006)

The following is a story from 4thegame.com...

Cristiano Ronaldo says that he has cleared the air with England star Wayne Rooney after the Portugal winger came under heavy fire for his actions in Saturday's World Cup quarter-final between the two sides.

Ronaldo has been criticised for seeming to encourage referee Elizondo to dismiss his Manchester United team-mate after his stamp on Ricardo Carvalho, with sections of the English press seeing him as the main villain in the piece.


However, Ronaldo told www.gestifute.com: The things that have been said regarding me and my team-mate and friend Rooney are incredible.

"Between me and Rooney, there is absolutely no problem. I reiterate, no problem.

"At the end of the game, we sent each other some text messages and also today. Between the two of us everything has been cleared.

"He wished me the best of luck in the World Cup. He told me we had a great team and that if we continued to play like this, we would go far.

"He wasn't angry with me and moreover, he told me to completely ignore what the English press has said, that all they wanted was to create confusion, but we are already used to that."


----------



## Mansi (Jul 4, 2006)

bwaaaaaaaaahaaa.. my faves are on tonight...
pleeeeeeeeease pray for germanyyyyy... theyre very 'klose' to the cup and i hope ballack along with the newer lot can perform to their fullest...


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> bwaaaaaaaaahaaa.. my faves are on tonight...
> pleeeeeeeeease pray for germanyyyyy... theyre very 'klose' to the cup and i hope ballack along with the newer lot can perform to their fullest...



yeah GO GERMANY!!! (only because I wanna see them in the finals... my photos will be great!!!!)


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 4, 2006)

Rooney has forgiven Ronaldo ..... 

He's got him a nice pair of boots ... made of concrete and waiting ny the Manchest Ship Canal !


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Rooney has forgiven Ronaldo .....
> 
> He's got him a nice pair of boots ... made of concrete and waiting ny the Manchest Ship Canal !




:lmao: you are cruel!


----------



## Mansi (Jul 4, 2006)

lol lol lol 

go germany!!!
only a bit left before the game


----------



## yozzzzh (Jul 4, 2006)

ukrainian team is one of the best!!!
here is http://lira-glamurrr.livejournal.com/2153.html?mode=reply   our best player !
we proud by him!!!
[FONT=Arial CYR, sans-serif]____________________[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial CYR, sans-serif]loving Helga U.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial CYR, sans-serif]http://www.everica.com[/FONT]


----------



## Arch (Jul 4, 2006)

wow......what a game!

First up..... sorry to all you german fans

But what and ending to the match!...... and its kinda good for me that the italians are through...... cuz france have a better chance against them :mrgreen: ...... its always difficult to beat the home team.

Well done italy...... commiserations for germany.


----------



## doenoe (Jul 4, 2006)

well, i dont know about you people, but i think that was an awesome game. The referee was doing a good job too. And i think Italy deserved to win. They both played awesome, but italy just played a tiny bit better.


----------



## Arch (Jul 4, 2006)

yea i agree, the best refereeing so far in the tournament.... really made the game better to watch.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree too. That was a good game. I was glad to see that goal at the end because I hate it when games go to penalty kicks. I didn't really care who won though. I'm still rooting for France ;-)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 4, 2006)

I was hoping Germany would go all the way.  And then after 90 minutes, and 2 overtimes they lost in the last 2 minutes


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 5, 2006)

Great game! German team played very well but were just a tad tired in the end. Great two goals by the Italians. Happy didn't go to PKs as well.

Could it be Italy - France??  I love how France plays right now with Zidane's game peaking but to be honest with you I think Italy might prevail. Heck, I shouldn't write out Portugal though...


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2006)

So that's that then.
Somehow I am not surprised. 
The Italians were just that bit better all throughout the game.
But to score TWO goals within the very last two minutes ... I mean ONE would have brought about the same result (final result, that is), why TWO ... that is a shame.

All in all I must say that THIS German team, as in "TEAM", is the best I have seen in years and years. So it would have been nice to see them go all the way up, but it was not to be. So be it.

It's all a game after all.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO please NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO please tell me I was dreaming! I watched the game with my friends and we had a great evening... till the final minute! NOOOO....


Ehhhhh



so then... Klinsman took 2 Poles out of the pitch and Germans lost....  :lmao:

so now... I'm going to Berlin on Saturday to take photos of Germans in their country when they are playing to be on the 3rd  place... andy photo requests?


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm cheering for portugal now, because no one else is cheering for portugal.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 5, 2006)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> I'm cheering for portugal now, because no one else is cheering for portugal.




NO you can't .... They are the most disgusting cheating whining whinging moaning diving conning bunch of ...................

well I can't say how I feel as we have some lovely ladies that come hre .... suffice to say I HATE THEM ! 

Viva La France ! 

until the final .... 


GO ITALY !


----------



## Mansi (Jul 5, 2006)

germany    :cry: :cry:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, yes... "your" Germans can no longer win this tournament.
But everyone here is getting back to being happy after their first disappointment. It is a game and only one can win. It is not the Germans this time around. Ah well...


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 5, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, yes... "your" Germans can no longer win this tournament.
> But everyone here is getting back to being happy after their first disappointment. It is a game and only one can win. It is not the Germans this time around. Ah well...




but you were so far.. and we???


----------



## Arch (Jul 5, 2006)

yeeeeeeaaaaa...... france are in the final........ HAHA portugal..... :mrgreen: 

....and wasn't ronaldo a cheating little b*****d..... but he didnt get away with any of his theatrical falls :greenpbl: 

was a pretty good game...... quite a dramatic ending!


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 5, 2006)

congrats to france for makin it through to the final. I was cheering for portugal, but oh well. It'll be a good game on sunday.


----------



## doenoe (Jul 5, 2006)

im kinda glad France is going to the final. Portugal can go to theatrical school again and train more on the falling stuff. Cause it didnt really help this game 
But the ending was kinda breathtaking, too much going on in the last 3 minutes. It was great 
Goooooooooo France


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, great game for France. It'll be great to see Zidane one last time, cup winner or not.

I'm wondering what school for stunts do the Portuguese players go to? My gosh, I've never seen as many dives as I've seen this game. I mean no-fault dives!!!

The ref actually did a good job, I was surprised...  I sort of was expecting lots of yellows and reds, pretty much like he did in the USA-Italy game.

Sunday should be great!


----------



## bace (Jul 5, 2006)

So glad portugal went down. I can't believe the dives Ronaldo was taking. They NEED to have video replays and give people cards for that stuff.


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 5, 2006)

so who won?


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 5, 2006)

This apparently is what the French were like in Paris on Saturday when they won the Quarterfinal. I can only imagine what they're like tonight... or even worse, what they'll be like on Sunday. Yikes!
http://current.tv/studio/media/8499784


----------



## surfingfireman (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I am not a France fan (I am all Brazil  ) and I am a Liverpool fan in English Premiere so I don't really like all the French players that play against them for Chelse, ManU, Arsenal, etc but... I can't not like Thierry Henry.  I think he is an amazing player and he scares the crap out of me everytime he plays against Liverpool and yeah obviously against Brazil this world cup.  Not only is he consistenly one of the top scorers in the EPL, he is always up there in assists too.  

So not only because I am anit-Italia, but also because I am pro-Henry, I am hoping France wins on Sunday.  In fact, I need them to or else I will never here the end of it from my Italian father-in-law.

Vive la France!  Je parle francais aussi...


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, tomorrow Germany plays with Portugal... and I am going to take a huge amount of pictures in Berlin during the Fan Fest
*/ I know that I wasn't really happy woth going there because of crowds and so on.. but finally my friends told me that it's a great photo opportunity.. */

I hope there won't be any fights between the fans...


----------



## bace (Jul 8, 2006)

GERMAAAANYYYYYYYY!!!!!


BLAP BLAP!!


----------



## Arch (Jul 8, 2006)

'Av It Portugal!'........ haha and ronaldo couldn't help doing his 'trademark' dive :mrgreen: ....... im ok with germany coming third  

Now come on france, win me that cash!


----------



## Mansi (Jul 8, 2006)

Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: Germany :heart: 

wooooooooooooohooooooooooooo  

absolutely exciting game!!! schweinsteiger rocked!!! and KAHN should have been given another game! i totally dig his style... him and ballack made a great team last wc... pity ballack didnt play.. but yeh my team won!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

3am and im totally pumped with the game!! and im working tomorrow morning (sunday argh) ... few hours to go b4 work :er: 

woooooooooooooooooooooooooo germanyyyyyyyy :heart: :cheers:

sorry i just have to let out some of my excitement! yay!! :cheer:


----------



## Arch (Jul 8, 2006)

........ you do know they only came third right?!.....:mrgreen: 



.........:hugs:


----------



## Mansi (Jul 8, 2006)

i do! but still... they're my faves ... and i love their game
hehe and no im not hallucinating still 
woooo germany did win :cheer:

france, italy who?:greenpbl: :mrgreen:  bah... 

:hugs: gnite :heart:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 8, 2006)

A classy beginning and a classy end! The German goals in the very first game against Costa Rica were fantastic and so were they at the very last game. Schweinsteiger has a phenomenal kick! Did anyone see the curious bend of his first goal? It went left and then right, while ascending and descending, confused the goalie. Oh man!! And Schweinsteiger's last goal was amongst the best of the entire World Cup. 

Congrats to Germany for a wonderful World Cup appearance. Looking forward to 2010.


----------



## Mansi (Jul 9, 2006)

yes yes yes mitica  a class act indeed... what a game, i still cant get over it  and that last goal was phenomenol... 
the younger uns like schweinsteiger and podolski are a definite watch out for in the next wc! 

ok so all ya freaks :mrgreen: ... is it going to be france or italy tonight?


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 9, 2006)

VIVE LE FRANCE

;-)

94BRA 98FRA 02BRA 06FRA

fingers are crossed... oops, wrong colors


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 9, 2006)

wooooohoooo Germans! I just cam back from Berlin! Wonderful atmospheare and Fan Fest! Photos soon in the PJ Gallery 

EDIT:

pictures already added: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54271


GO FRANCE!!!!
It's 1:1 now!


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 9, 2006)

France is going down! Italy alllllll the way!

The game has been really good so far.


----------



## doenoe (Jul 9, 2006)

what the hell was zidane thinking?
But congrats to Italy.....allthough i thought France played better in the end.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

So that was anti-climatic.  Instead of a shootout, why don't they reduce the number of players on one team by like 5, and have a 10 minute period, then switch again.  A shoot out is equivalent to having a placekicker kick a field goal in American football.  It's pitting 1 person against another...France dominated almost the entire game, and then Italy wins it because 1 guy bounces it off the crossbar....isn't there a better way?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, Archie, there goes your winning prize...
It is Italy in the end, by a hair's breadth. 

My heart beat for the French until Zidane did what he did.
What a terrible, awful last scene in the world of professional football for him. THIS will stick to him from now on forever. Silly!


----------



## panzershreck (Jul 9, 2006)

can't get enough of this:

Image removed - not appropriate for this site.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> what the hell was zidane thinking?
> But congrats to Italy.....allthough i thought France played better in the end.



Zidane was an ass...if his shoulder was hurting soooo badly, why did he choose to pick up the water bottle with that arm?  Seriously, those guys were cheesing the whole way through, it was embarrassing.  But the talent level was fun to watch.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2006)

Just awful!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nooooooooo nooooooo!!!!! the game was so great and Zizu .. ! He played great bu in the end... damn! zizu!


----------



## Arch (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmmmm...... no money for me :er: ..... and yea france looked like scoring far more than italy. 

Zidane....... wtf?!..... the last thing he ever headers in an international game is an italian!....... it was an entertaining final tho :mrgreen:


----------



## inneist (Jul 9, 2006)

VIVA ITALIA!!!!

Guys, join me in the bandwagon. Hurraaaah~~


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 9, 2006)

Seriously... WTF Zidane?!?!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 9, 2006)

well to be honest... ok ok  WTF Zizu.. but... it seems to me that the italian guy was VERY unfair to him... he must have told something very wrong... if so.. he should be punched stronger... maybe not during the game BUT...


----------



## Arch (Jul 9, 2006)

you get that kind of personal banter between players all the time in football..... its just how you handle it...... but i guess sometimes its too personal,... like that time when eric cantona jump kicked that guy in the crowd....... Hmmm another frenchman too.......... interesting :greenpbl:  :mrgreen:


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 9, 2006)

The whole Zidane thing has got to be one of the weirdest things to happen in a World Cup final...who does **** like tha? I wonder what the Italian guy said to him...

I think i'm the only one who likes penalty kicks, I love them. I would watch them all day if I could.


----------



## Mansi (Jul 9, 2006)

3am : Just got home from the game... Italy did win indeed.. and zidane finished his last game with a red card


----------



## Mansi (Jul 9, 2006)

yeh wtf happened with poor zidane?

anywy im too dead tired.. have to wake up in 4 hours for work...  .. cya

neverthless.... for me the wc ended yesterday with germany winning.. what a game! wooow :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:  that was some game!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was sort of rooting for France until Zidane's uncalled outburst. What a lack of class! And an idiot, twice! One, there were about 10 minutes left, he could have helped score. Two, he took himself out of the PKs. Who knows, France might have won if it wasn't up to that classless act by Zidane.

Happy for Italy though, they didn't play as well as I was expecting but held on to the tie, looked tired but managed to score the PKs when it was needed.

Bravo Italy!  Forza Italia!!!


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm proud of America for dropping out early so that Italy and France did not have to deal with a superpower in the later rounds.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 10, 2006)

*BAN* Zidaine for *ALL* future football ... he is a thug and a bully and if that'd happened on a street in any city in the world he would be prosicuted for assult or ABH (Actual Bodily Harm).


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> you get that kind of personal banter between players all the time in football..... its just how you handle it...... but i guess sometimes its too personal,... like that time when eric cantona jump kicked that guy in the crowd....... Hmmm another frenchman too.......... interesting :greenpbl:  :mrgreen:




As Martin O'Neill said after the match.  Players say things to wind each other up every few sec9nds during a game ... it's part of the mind play of the game ... It happens in Rugby, Cricket and boxing and loads of other sports ... but What Zidaine did was unforgivable. Millions of children all over the world were tuned in to thair TV to watch the game and will watch that and emulate it  .. like kids are now in school playgrounds.  Only last week my son said that in the play ground one kid threw himself to the floor and was shouting foul etc.  He told his mate that this kids was doing a ronaldo ! 

As for Cantona! ! ! ... THe bloke who was kicked just shouted the same things that Cantona has heard for years and years ... so why throw his toys put the pram?  He'd been sent off and was havinhg a childish temper when he assulted the Crystal Palace supporter.  That was one of the few games I missed at Palace that night due to work commitments .... But someone I know that sits about 3 feet away from the incident said tat the goading was not any worse than happens at a football match.  Cantona should have been professional and walked away.  He assulted the person.  As did  Zidane.  As far as I am concerned there was NO need for the assults and both of them should have been banned for the rest of their natural days ! 

As for getting a medal ... HA ! 

OK rant over ... WEll done Italy.

 i recieved a email from a mate in Italy this moring at work .... 





> Charles Aznavour, General De Gaulle, Kermit the Frog, Inspector Clouseau - your boys took one H******LLLLLLL of a beating, one h******LLLLL of a beating.
> 
> Les Francais a la maison a mangais les
> escargots !
> ...



Of course if Zidane see this he'll be over there and polishing his head for round two


----------



## inneist (Jul 10, 2006)

I may add that the referee ELIZONDO in the final match did a terrific job. 

Personally I prefer watching football than hockey. It's quite often you see unruly behaviors in the hockey games. Going physical may be eye-catching for a moment, but the fun part is not really sustainable. Without vigorous refereeing I think the game would be predictable and boring. End of football.


----------

